# Whats your best Stiper Lure



## ProPain (Mar 14, 2010)

What name and color lure have you caught the most stripers on


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 14, 2010)

the love $10.00 bills - sometimes I will even break out a $50.00 if teh stripper looks hot enough LMAOF 


Broken Back Bombers, big rattle traps and 5-8" soft plastic jerk baits (like Fin-S). I also like the new Hogie Baits but have not had as much luck with those.


Where are you fishing?


----------



## ProPain (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah my grammar sucks guess i should have payed more attention in school so I could have learned gooder :mrgreen:


----------



## fish devil (Mar 15, 2010)

:twisted: For the river stripers I prefer a Rapala Husky Jerk. Out on the surf big topwater plugs rule.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 15, 2010)

The lure Ive caught the most on is a black beauty rio rico, with slider grubs as a close second, but those are river stripers.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2010)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: For the river stripers I prefer a Rapala Husky Jerk. Out on the surf big topwater plugs rule.




I second teh Husky Jerk especially for the DE river - just hold it in the current and they smash it.


In the fall trolling a Stretch 25 or 30 is deadly!







but in the spring and summer - Bombers, Bagleys and similar herring imitators rule:


----------



## ProPain (Mar 18, 2010)

Well I went and threw my long A bombers all night and got one hit. it may still be a little to early hopefully in another week theyll be hittin.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 20, 2010)

I've done real well with a shad colored roostertail but I've caught the most on a Rapala shad rap #7 in silver foil/black back.


----------



## ProPain (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok their hittin now


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice fish ProPain - what was the lucky lure?


BTW - my buddy nailed one on a spinnerbait two night ago

This one fell victim to a BabyBass Bomber Long A Salt


----------



## ProPain (Mar 28, 2010)

I cought that one a on the long a bomber aswell heres a couple more from the same night


----------

